# I feel bad for asking this...... sorry



## Amanda Brenham (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello, im embarrassed to be be asking this but i have to know... im paraniod about anyone touching my dd as anybody would be but im having awful thoughts that are making me feel physically sick after the news of abuse in nurseries.  DD said her bits hurt - shes only 3!! why should she say this?? she did look a bit sore and red and i have put this down to her not wiping after the loo... as she sometimes doesnt do this at nursery. Im worried as her 'entrance' to me i thought looked 'open'!!!!!!!! and i dont think it should? am i worry over nothing? 

I have no issues with her nursery and she has never not wanted to go and thrives there.... i just dont know if im worrying about nothing, she is my little miracle and i have noting to compare her with - not that i'd want to look down there - but i hope you understand what im saying??

Please someone tell me this is normal?   

thanks Amanda xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Amanda, the answer is they love to mess with their bits!!! Ha ha she may have made herself a bit sore by messing or may have a bit of thrush, has she said she is itchy at all?? We are all different shapes and sizes down their and children are exactly the same so please don't worry, if she is happy at nursery I wouldt be concerned it's when children become sad and withdrawn that you tend to become concerned, I do understand that all the stories in the papers will make you worried and extra cautious but believe me I've come across lots of children who have been abused unfortunately  (I used to work in a child protection unit) and their behaviour is the thing that stands out the most, if you do have any other concerns let me know 

Nic


----------

